# Convection oven and parchment issues



## camille (Oct 16, 2008)

I recently moved my cookie business from a kitchen with a single electric convection oven to one with double gas convection ovens. Overall, the cookies bake beautifully. However, the oven fans blow the parchment pan lines over some of the cookies closest to the oven doors, sticking to the cookies and ruining them.

Each oven has 5 shelves. I'm using every other shelf and baking 3 pans at a time. The fans usually attack the 3 center shelves, but sometimes affect the top and bottom shelves as well. The fans are already in the low setting.

1. Is there something I can use to weigh down the corners of the pan liners to prevent this from happening?

2. I'd like to use all 5 shelves in each oven to maximize production. Is this advisable?

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You should be able to use all 5 shelves, but probably will have to turn the trays around halfway through the baking process.

Yes weigh down the paper with whatever you have. A favorite of mine is steel bars, about 3/8" square and about 6-8" long.

Another option is to use silicone baking mats


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Is there something I can use to weigh down the corners of the pan liners to prevent this from happening?


Yeah a cookie

Mike


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have had this problem many times, simply take a stainless steel table knife in the ends of pan. Or save tops of #10 cans bent in half.
By only using 3 shelves you are wasting time and energy, and this cost you money.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I never had the problem with the parchment paper in my convection oven when I had my bakery. I agree with ED B, you are wasting production space by using only 60% of your oven capacity. I used all five shelves when making things like cookies and many pastries.


----------



## camille (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the quick response. I appreciate your ideas!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

JBD 
I think Camille is useing frozen cookie dough which tells you put 4 rows of 6 and at least 1 to 1 1/2 inches apart. Therefore there is no weight in the corners and fan blows paper up over some of cookies. You may have had more on pan, I am just guessing.:lips:


----------



## camille (Oct 16, 2008)

No, I'm not using frozen cookie dough. I make 4 ounce cookies and only get 8 to a pan (3/2/3). The paper curls over the cookies on the middle shelves only, and only in the front of the pans. This happens before the cookies begin to spread.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Try doing a full oven load i.e. use all 5 shelves. That may change the circulation pattern enough to get rid of the problem.

Also if you have a used oven check that all baffles or deflectors are present and properly placed.

If all else fails you can try brushing shortening around the edge of the pan for the parchment to stick to.


----------



## camille (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, JBD. I started using all 5 shelves after hearing from all of you about efficiency - didn't help the fan issue so I lined the pans with foil and folded the parchment liner over the foil at each corner - has helped somewhat. I'll try the shortening.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Take a little dab (about 1/16 of a teaspoon) of cookie dough and smear it on the pan in each corner, then press the parchment on to it. As the cookies bake, the small bit of dough does too and glues the edges of the parchment to the pan. The parchment does not fly up in the convection oven and it's easy to pull the parchment off, or reuse for the next batch.
This works especially well when baking meringues or pate a choux, which can be troublesome when piping onto the parchment.


----------



## kimmyrose (Nov 12, 2015)

I am having the same issue. However, in regards to using all racks, I am making 2 inch macarons. In my home oven, I can only make one pan at a time. To fulfill my quota in the industrial Moffat turbo fan oven, I need to use at least 2 pans. Please help!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

table knifes


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

table knives work. You don't really need that much weight. I throw a few little tartlet molds, small cookie cutters, etc. in the corners. Or even take some aluminum foil and scrunch and squeeze it into a small puck shape. I'm not a fan of dabbing or spraying anything. More labor to clean the pans.


----------

